# Homemade Canada Sillhouettes!!! (pics)



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

Here are a couple of canada sillhouettes i made. They are made with 1/4 inch wafer board and Hand painted. They're not the greatest, but i think i might make a few dozen and try them for next season. lemmie know what u guys think of them!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They look pretty good. You will kill some (alot) of birds next fall.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

they look realy good


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

look as good as my store bought silos


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Those are cool. 
How long does it take you to make each one?


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

Look good....look better than Avalanche Decoys. Are they flocked?


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

For being hand painted...those look super good...I would not be ashamed to have a fewdozen of those in my spread!!


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Agreed, impressive paint job!!

Nice work that will bring some great self-sadisfaction next fall when you killing honkers over your own home made dekes...

Nice work!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow those look really nice!


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

To answer s couple questions..... they take about 2 hours each to paint, if i didn't have to let the paint dry it would take about 1 hour. I use the cheapest paint u can buy at wal-mart. Just the kind u get in those little bottles that come in all different colors. i think they are about $.79 - $1.50 a bottle. i think i have 7 colors. And no they are not flocked, but that would be an excellent idea! the paint is 100% flat in case anybody is wondering, and these 2 decoys were made last fall, they've been left out in the rain and snow, and they have surprising durability. i made a bunch of snows like this last year and mixed them in with a few rags and we killed 2. pretty fun though for homemade decs, i'll see if i can find the pics of my snows.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

those look like the real thing if you ever wanted to sell any give me a pm


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Those look great!!!!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

NICE :beer:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

I AM IMPRESSED!! THE ONES I MADE...WELL LETS JUST SAY THEY WORK BUT IT LOOKS LIKE THE ARTIST IS AUTISTIC, NOT ARTISTIC! :lol:


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks for all the compliments guys! im working on a speck sillhouette right now... this may take a while..


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

Look great, if you look for another project, flock those heads and tails, really make em stand out.


----------



## cut_un (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks good brother, Like the detail :beer:


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Those look really good way better than the ones i tried to make.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Very nice. Have you done any feeders? If you're worried about drawing and cutting them out and not being sure if they will look right, you could find someone who has some store bought ones and trace them. Just an idea.


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

Those look really good. what and how did you make and attach a stake to them And how did you get them in the frozen ground.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

i trace those sillhouettes from big flocks. I will post how i stake them soon. The only downside of these dekes is that they are a bit heavy.


----------

